
Show HN: Todo List, Daily Kanban, Colors, Tags (I Built It) - oncebot
https://tidily.io
======
BartBoch
This is an interesting tool that looks like a simplified Keep but with
categories, which is a huge plus. Will you offer sharing/collaboration with
other users?

~~~
oncebot
Hey thank you so much for checking it out :), To answer your question , yes we
will offer collaboration and shared space + a lot is coming soon like repeat
tasks , dropbox and drive integration etc.

Also not just categories, you can use tags as kanban board in kanban view and
also has daily kanban for tasks with due date. Pro tip: unlike keep you can
use multiple tags to filter lists.

